# Nut recipes



## kansasgirl (Nov 8, 2004)

I would definitely add the nut meats to pancakes, muffins, and cookies. Here are some other ideas.

Apple Nut Squares
2 c Flour 
3 tb Sugar 
3/4 c Butter, in pieces 
1  Egg, slightly beaten 
1 tb Fresh lemon juice 
4 tb Water, very cold
6  Egg yolks 
3/4 c Sugar 
1/8 ts Salt 
3/4 c Nuts, pulverized 
1/3 c Raisins 
3 c Tart apples, shredded 
1/2 ts Cinnamon 
6 tb Apricot jam ,
6 tb Butter, melted 
Sweetened whipped cream 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.Mix flour and sugar in bowl. Cut butter into mixture until pieces are the size of peas. 
2.Blend the egg, lemon juice and 3 tb water. Sprinkle over the dry ingredients. Toss with fork until flour is moistened. Press into a ball. 
3.Roll pastry into a 9x13 baking pan, building the edge up about 1". 
4.In small bowl, beat egg yolks until fluffy. Add sugar and salt. Beat at high speed until thick and lemon colored. Blend in the nuts and raisins. Fold in the apples and cinnamon. 
5.Spread apricot jam over the pastry. Top with apple-nut mixture. Bake for 25 minutes. Drizzle with melted butter. Return to oven. Bake 15-20 minutes longer until top is golden. Cut into squares. Serve warm with slightly sweetened whipped cream. 

Hungarian Crescents
1 c Butter 
1 c Shortening 
6 1/4 c Flour 
2 tb Yeast 
1 pint Sour cream 
3  Egg yolks 
pn Salt 
1/2 lb Ground nuts (walnuts)
1 1/4 c Sugar 
1/4 ts Cinnamon 
1 ts Vanilla 
3  Egg whites, stiffly beaten 
1  Egg yolk 
Few drops water 
Extra sugar 

Preheat oven to 350F
1.In a bowl, cut the butter and shortening into the flour until the mixture is crumbly. 
2.In a separate bowl, mix the yeast into sour cream, then add egg yolks and salt. Combine with the flour mixture. Mix until smooth and the sides of the bowl are clean. Form into a large ball and chill, covered, overnight.
3.For filling, mix nuts, sugar, cinnamon, vanilla and stiffly beaten egg whites together in a bowl. 
4.To make egg wash mix egg yolk and few drops of water in a small bowl.
5.Sprinkle sugar onto a pastry board. Divide the dough into six portions. Work with one portion at a time, refrigerating the dough you are not using. Roll out the dough to 1/8-inch thick and sprinkle with more sugar. Cut into 2x2-inch squares. 
6,Place a bit of the nut filling along one end of the square and roll up. Form into a crescent. Place seam side down on a greased cookie sheet. Paint with egg wash. Bake for 15-20 minutes. Remove from oven and cool on wire racks.

Nut Crust
1/2 c Nuts (any kind), finely minced
ds Salt 
4 tb Butter, cut into small pieces 
1 1/4 c Flour 
5 tb Cold water 

1.Place nuts, margarine, salt and flour together in a bowl. Use a pastry cutter to work the mixture until it is uniform and resembles coarse corn meal.
2.Gradually drizzle in the cold water, cutting in with a fork. Mix by pushing the dough into itself in the center of the bowl. When the dough adheres to itself, you've added enough water.
3.Roll out the dough and form a pie crust. Chill until needed.

Nut Sauce
3/4 c Nuts, toasted and cooled (use your nut meats here) 
3  Hardcooked egg yolks 
2 tb Capers 
1 c Half and half 
Sea salt, to taste 
Freshly ground black pepper,, to taste 

1.In a blender, combine the nuts, egg yolks, capers, and half and half. Blend until smooth and creamy. Season with salt and pepper. Use over pasta, veggies, and meats.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

These sound really good.  I love nuts.  They are pretty versatile!

 Barbara


----------

